# Sudden diarrhea when trying to gain weight (and Nuts!)



## moonpixie (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi, first time poster and was looking for some opinions from people well versed in IBS and possibly other gastro complaints.

I'm 36 and first experienced IBS when I was 15 (classic spasmodic colon). I would never say I "suffered" with IBS, just occasional episodes now and again. I would say my BMs would fluctuate between normal (most of the time), constipation (some of the time) and spasmodic colon (a little of the time).

Six years ago I was diagnoed with Type 1 diabetes (insulin dependent). As this is an auto-immune disease I was also give a blood test for celiac (which was negative). Over the past 6yrs my BM drastically improved. As I also needed to gain weight (notorious for not gaining weight) I added lots of nuts to my diet to try and pack in extra calories. At first (due to eating to many nuts in one sitting) I experienced bloating, discomfort, backache and extreme tiredness (no change in BM) however when I realised my error I made sure I eat them sparsely over the course of the day as opposed to too many at once.

I managed to gain weight and subsequently (with other changes in diet) my BMs were perfect. If ever I need to gain a few extra pounds then I would just add lots of daily nuts to my diet without a problem (the last time I did this was prior to Christmas). Over the past year or so, though, I would say my BMs might have become a little less stable. Odd bouts of crampy BMs and occasional episodes of constipation, but nothing that has caused any kind of issue.

So, a month ago, I decided I need to gain a few extra pounds. I was more active and felt I was not meeting recommended calorie reqirements. I hadn't weighed myself in ages but when I did, I wasn't surprised to see I'd lost a couple of pounds. I got back on the nuts (60-70g per day) and also tried to make sure I was adding more to my meals (side servings, etc). Right at this time, I was due my period, I often get an upset BM at the start of my period and took no notice when I got crampy loose stools on the first day. However, over the next 2wks my BMs didn't settle down. Each time I'd go they'd be on the loose side with mild cramping. My stomach occasionally felt a bit sore and a couple of times I had two BMs in one day.

Last Sunday (week 3 of bowels being a bit iffy and weight gain plan) I got sudden watery diarrhea. This wasn't really connected to eating anything, just went to the toilet to pee, thought I was going to pass gas and it was liquid D. No cramps or discomfort. An hour later (this was the evening) it happened again. Then I had it again at 2.30am. I wasn't passing large volumes but it was watery like you get with a bug.

The following day (Mon) - I again experienced small intermittent amounts of watery stools. I felt well, no appetite loss, no pain or aches.

Tues - normal(ish) stool, just slightly loose.

Wed - A couple of occasions of thinking I was just going to pass gas and it it was D. Lots of smelly gas and small amount of watery stool at 3am.

Thurs - Woke up at 7.30am to watery, loose stools and lots of cramping.

Fri - Nothing.

Sat (yesterday) - A totally normal BM in the morning but then 8.30pm crampy, liquidy, loose stools.

Today (so far) - Normal (soft) Bm this morning.

I weighed myself and I have managed to gain 3lbs in the past month as I have kept up with the nuts and added cals despite the D.

But where is this change in bowel habits likely coming from?

At first I'm thinking maybe I need another celiac test as the last one was over 6yrs ago. Then, looking up the symptoms online, I noticed they are quite similar to colitis (which again is auto-immune and often seen in people with oth AI conditions). But then, I'm thinking isn't it a big conincidense that this should start happening when I'm increasing calories? I have been reading that nuts and seeds can be a common culprit in aggrevating the bowels and causing D. However, I've never had a problem with them before, so is it likely it would just start happening now? I would say I have increased my daily calorie intake by at least 350kcal (this week I would say perhaps by 450, maybe more) and wondered if this is what is upsetting me?

I haven't taken any remedies as I wanted to see if this resolved itself on it's own. But I definitely have never experienced this before.

Any advice or opinions would be really appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I would stay away from the nuts for a bit. Perhaps they have started to bother your system. Yes our bodies and also IBS symptoms themselves do change over time.

Also, There are other ways to increase your caloric intake to gain weight besides consuming nuts. Discuss those other options with your Dr.


----------



## verity54 (May 30, 2014)

I absolutely have issues when eating nuts - and sometimes it's a cumulative effect. So I can eat nuts for a couple of days, but then the third day it's like my body waves the white flag. Could you perhaps cut down on the nuts for a few days and then begin a one day on, one day off regimen and see if that helps?


----------



## itsmebaby (Apr 15, 2010)

I agree, stay away from nuts. Those were a major trigger for my gallbladder pains and resulting diarrhea.
One other option is to try and go gluten free. The products I buy bind me (probably because of the rice flour) and also I gained weight because I was able to eat more yummy things like muffins and baked ruffles (addictive).


----------



## moonpixie (Jun 1, 2014)

Thank you for the comments. Much appreciated.

I do agree with what you have all said and the most sensible idea is to probably lay off the nuts. I won't omit them altogther, though. I ALWAYS have 15-20g on my porridge every morning for breakfast, but I will cut out the extra I was having, to see if this helps settle things. They were really convenient as a weight gaining snack, though, which is a shame. Obviously, the diabetes is my priority (I have to take insulin for everything that I eat) so they were perfect what with being high in cals but low in carb therefore no need for me to inject. I'll just revert back to not snacking. I'll probably end up losing the little bit of weight I gained









I was OK for the rest of Sunday. Yesterday I was fine (no BM at all), but then it kicked off again this morning. Woke at 6am needing a pee but to accompnay it was watery D. I went back to bed and at 8am, it was gas with a small amount of liquid D. Then about half an hour later (before I'd had any breakfast) I got really bad cramps/griping pain and back to the toilet for a larger amount of D. (that one was really typical of the IBS I used to get years ago).

I picked up some acidophilus capsules yesterday as they helped me in the past, so fingers crossed it will settle down.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Taking an Omega 3 supplement may help you ... it sure slows my gut down.


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

moonpixie,

I was underweight my entire life until I reach my early 30s. Then I experimented with eating most of my food in the form of meat. I immediately gained weight. Most of my weight was in the form of muscle even though I did not exercise more.

I love nuts but, like others have said, they can give me diarrhea. I also have diabetes and nuts can raise blood sugar.

Obviously, if you are not currently eating much meat, you will have to change your insulin dosing if you change your diet. By the way, I know that some women think that gaining muscle is a bad thing. In case that is a concern you have, rest assured that it is baseless. You will not get bulging muscles. Having more muscle is very important for stabilizing your blood sugar.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

I cannot even look at nuts without running to the can.


----------



## moonpixie (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks again for the tips and comments.

Fingers crossed things appear to have settled down. As it's time of the month again, I did have a couple of loose crampy BMs on last Wed & Thurs, but I have stopped eating the extra nuts and so far the watery Diarrhea has also stopped. I had a normal BM yesterday morning and another notmal one this morning. Also, have been taking the acidophilus, so this might also have helped.


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

moonpixie said:


> Thank you for the comments. Much appreciated.
> 
> I do agree with what you have all said and the most sensible idea is to probably lay off the nuts. I won't omit them altogther, though. I ALWAYS have 15-20g on my porridge every morning for breakfast, but I will cut out the extra I was having, to see if this helps settle things. They were really convenient as a weight gaining snack, though, which is a shame. Obviously, the diabetes is my priority (I have to take insulin for everything that I eat) so they were perfect what with being high in cals but low in carb therefore no need for me to inject. I'll just revert back to not snacking. I'll probably end up losing the little bit of weight I gained
> 
> ...


*Great, here's more knowledge: Try acacia soluble fiber before all your meals for diabetes/ibs folks. * Works great, from the following website or a version in your store;It's a prebiotic for bifidus your spasming colon needs, made my stools smell sweeter, increase *VERY* slowly with enough water to keep things moving. Nut butters are better and just very little at that, like every few days on the http://www.helpforibs.com diet. It is really the nut/seed fats that helps with the gain, but the magnesium and insoluble fiber part of the fiber causes ibs diarriah problems. Not worth the pain. Try flax oil, which adds more of the anti-inflammatory Omega 3 fats and less of the inflammitory spasming saturated fats, also firms stools. Charcoal caps 500mg. taken no less than 1 1/2 hours away from anything with at least 8 oz of water to keep it moving. If gas in P.M. part of day take in A.M. part of day and visa versa http://flatulencecures.com/how-to-use-activated-carbon-flatulence to absorb damaging and spasming causing toxins from die off when taking probios;acidophilus most important, bifidus (for colon especially) are the most important ones during flare-ups then reduce to a maintenance dose and go off the charcoal. If flare-up again, then repeat. The idea is to increase the good bacteria, without the die-off irritating the colon wall further. I've been incorporating the charcoal, and really is MUCH better than the simethicone max strength which is a joke







. Two Colostrum (helps heal very well and stopped my spasming!) before AM and one before PM meals by an hour if possible, probios with AM meals, charcoal following AM (and mid-day meal). No doctor ever told me ANY of this, just ALOT of reading and unfortunately trial and error dangit! (Don't like the docs







, except for the dycyclomine help *FINALLY* when I didn't know about the colostrum and the charcoal 3 yrs ago!;But many deal in prescription *bandages and profit*, gee do I sound peeved?)


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

minimalizer said:


> *Great, here's more knowledge: Try acacia soluble fiber before all your meals for diabetes/ibs folks. * Works great, from the following website or a version in your store;It's a prebiotic for bifidus your spasming colon needs, made my stools smell sweeter, increase *VERY* slowly with enough water to keep things moving. Nut butters are better and just very little at that, like every few days on the http://www.helpforibs.com diet. It is really the nut/seed fats that helps with the gain, but the magnesium and insoluble fiber part of the fiber causes ibs diarriah problems. Not worth the pain. Try flax oil, which adds more of the anti-inflammatory Omega 3 fats and less of the inflammitory spasming saturated fats, also firms stools. Charcoal caps 500mg. taken no less than 1 1/2 hours away from anything with at least 8 oz of water to keep it moving. If gas in P.M. part of day take in A.M. part of day and visa versa http://flatulencecures.com/how-to-use-activated-carbon-flatulence to absorb damaging and spasming causing toxins from die off when taking probios;acidophilus most important, bifidus (for colon especially) are the most important ones during flare-ups then reduce to a maintenance dose and go off the charcoal. If flare-up again, then repeat. The idea is to increase the good bacteria, without the die-off irritating the colon wall further. I've been incorporating the charcoal, and really is MUCH better than the simethicone max strength which is a joke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*UPDATE:* I've been looking into methylcellulose, since they state so much it doesn't ferment;Even though they say the acacia can be a prebiotic and feed bifidus in the colon and is slow fermentation, I'm thinking for as long as I've been taking it, there's still too much gas, even before a change in my prObiotic that could be a culprit. I went back to the simethicone, feeling it might be less absorbing of things I don't want to be absorbed like charcoal really unfortunately is known for.


----------



## AndrewGut (Jan 27, 2015)

keep a food journal to see what are your trigger foods and like make sure you are doing a lowfodmap diet.


----------

